# Wife's schegen visa application time has been extended



## sdam (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi I got married recently and I applied my wife's schengen visa for netherlands and a couple of days ago I received email from asia consular saying the time of schengen visa has been extended to 45 days instead of 15 days as soon as a decision is taken you will be informed.

Do anyone know what's the mean and what they're trying to do with the application decision? Thanks

I'm living and working in the Netherlands for the last 5 months and I'm british national. My wifes nationality is pakistani.


----------

